# Agile Renaissance 8 String Acoustic



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 10, 2014)

For those who do not frequent the Dealers Section

Agile Renaissance 8 String Acoustic - RondoMusic.com


----------



## Philligan (Sep 10, 2014)

That's pretty cool. I wish I had a coherent enough grasp of 8 string to properly play that.


----------



## tommychains (Sep 10, 2014)

This gives me happy wood. 

425 is a dam good bargain.


----------



## tommychains (Sep 10, 2014)

This gives me happy wood. 

425 is a dam good bargain.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Sep 10, 2014)

Now that I've seen it, I must have it.


----------



## vansinn (Sep 10, 2014)

Cool, I dig, but Kurt, could I please have a ditto dressed in affordable nylons..


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 11, 2014)

Weird that they jumped straight to an 8 string without doing a 7, but cool I guess.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 11, 2014)

vansinn said:


> Cool, I dig, but Kurt, could I please have a ditto dressed in affordable nylons..


 
^this


----------



## shanerct (Sep 11, 2014)

what is this Dealers Section on rondomusic.com you speak of? for 425 im so damn temped right now. Wish they had a video would love to hear how this sounds.


----------



## dudeskin (Sep 11, 2014)

it would have to be nylon for me too. and electo acoustic would nail it a slot in my studio for a while.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 11, 2014)

shanerct said:


> what is this Dealers Section on rondomusic.com you speak of? for 425 im so damn temped right now. Wish they had a video would love to hear how this sounds.



No, the Dealers subforum here, which is where the planning thread for this instrument has been happening.


----------



## shanerct (Sep 11, 2014)

celticelk said:


> No, the Dealers subforum here, which is where the planning thread for this instrument has been happening.



Ahh thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 11, 2014)

I almost feel good that it's financially foolish to bring an Agile to Europe, cause I don't have money right now anyways


----------



## VigilSerus (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm glad to see this came together very nicely!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh shit...


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 11, 2014)

^Looks like you finally got your wish sir!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 11, 2014)

Guess I gotta make some room in the budget next month... Happy bday to me... 

EDIT: Question, though... Where did you find this on the site? I went looking this morning to see if it'd been added yet and hadn't seen it.


----------



## shanerct (Sep 11, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Guess I gotta make some room in the budget next month... Happy bday to me...
> 
> EDIT: Question, though... Where did you find this on the site? I went looking this morning to see if it'd been added yet and hadn't seen it.



Rondo Music Acoustics

acoustic section all the way down.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 11, 2014)

It's on the acoustic page on Rondo's site. It has a six string as the picture with some weird inlays but when you click on the link it's the 8 string.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow I saw that and just didn't even realize... Part of me wants to pull the trigger NOW... You both get a little reppage...


----------



## celticelk (Sep 11, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Guess I gotta make some room in the budget next month... Happy bday to me...
> 
> EDIT: Question, though... Where did you find this on the site? I went looking this morning to see if it'd been added yet and hadn't seen it.



Kurt posted it in your thread in the Dealers subforum as well. Gotta keep up, bro! =)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm slackin'... 

But whatever the case, I will have one.


----------



## HurrDurr (Sep 11, 2014)

I've heard some sort of info _(myth?)_ regarding some ball-ended nylon sets existing that fit onto steel-string acoustics. So that might be able to help, but then again unless we have the option to build custom sets and the adequate gauges are available, it will still be difficult to convert the beast.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 11, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> I've heard some sort of info _(myth?)_ regarding some ball-ended nylon sets existing that fit onto steel-string acoustics. So that might be able to help, but then again unless we have the option to build custom sets and the adequate gauges are available, it will still be difficult to convert the beast.



No myth: Results for nylon ball end guitar strings - Search

You're right that it'll be tricky to find the right gauges for a typical 8-string tuning, though.


----------



## trem licking (Sep 11, 2014)

Nylon conversion, while maybe sufficiently usable, wont get the full on classical sound if thats what you're looking for due to construction differences... im very torn between this and the ibanez classical 8 string right now


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 11, 2014)

celticelk said:


> No, the Dealers subforum here, which is where the planning thread for this instrument has been happening.


Can't believe we made it happen. Multiscale soon enough!


----------



## ElRay (Sep 12, 2014)

To paraphrase Philoctetes: I've got two words for ya, "Width At Nut?"


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 12, 2014)

Pretty darn cool, even if it is only 27"


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone order one? I got one right when I saw it posted in the thread I the Dealer section. Someone else pulled the trigger too. I can't wait! $425 for an acoustic 8 string is basically free. Holy crap, I'm excited. And it's acoustic - my family's going to kill me!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 12, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> $425 for an acoustic 8 string is basically free.



Well you want to get it for me then? It's not going to cost you anything! I'll pay shipping costs and duties, they're free too I hear


----------



## atrfan1 (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been waiting for this for so long. Seriously tempted throw all my spare cash into getting one!


----------



## AuroraTide (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow! Do want! Hopefully there's a multiscale in the works too


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2014)

For those of you who are shocked to see this exists, check out the thread in the Dealer section. It talks about the multiscale model, how the specs we're chosen, etc.


----------



## jwade (Sep 12, 2014)

Seems a bit weird to have a straight/non-compensated bridge saddle. Intonation on that might be near impossible.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 12, 2014)

Soon Enough...





...but that's still not Soon Enough


----------



## celticelk (Sep 12, 2014)

^^^ ...and if there's not enough business on the straight-scale model, the chance of a multiscale goes down considerably.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2014)

Goddamn double posts.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone order one? I got one right when I saw it posted in the thread I the Dealer section. Someone else pulled the trigger too. I can't wait! $425 for an acoustic 8 string is basically free. Holy crap, I'm excited. And it's acoustic - my family's going to kill me!



I was so close. I still might today. 

I should wait though.


----------



## DeKay (Sep 12, 2014)

Holy shit I need it.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2014)

jwade said:


> Seems a bit weird to have a straight/non-compensated bridge saddle. Intonation on that might be near impossible.



I'd tend to agree with you, but I also know that Kurt did a lot of R & D on this, and given the quality of other Agile models, I'd hope that this was been worked out to the point that it is OK. This particular photo is not the actual guitar - this was one of the prototypes. I'll do an NGD when I get mine (natch) so we'll see what the actual design is in the flesh (wood?).


----------



## jwade (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh ok that's cool. Even my regular old 6 string acoustics have always had a slightly angled bridge saddle, so logically it'd only make sense to have an even more slightly angled saddle for something like an 8 string. Hope these do well, I'd love it if more people started using acoustc 7s/8s and moved away from oversaturated distortion with lower tunings.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 12, 2014)

Knowing that I had to pay to fill and re-reoute the saddle slot on my Ibanez 7-string acoustic in order to move the saddle more than a 1/4" and get correct intonation, I'm glad that picture doesn't necessarily represent what the real instrument looks like.

I'm looking forward to a report with photos, and with assurances that the instrument is correctly intonated.

That sounds like nay-saying, so to balance it out...

omg dat guitar at dat price


----------



## Altar (Sep 12, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Soon Enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait wut.

Is this a thing?


----------



## Altar (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd totally jump on a multiscale.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 12, 2014)

It looks so awesome! Too bad I just spent $400 on a better classical guitar. I need this guitar though


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2014)

Altar said:


> Wait wut.
> 
> Is this a thing?



Yeah, but only if the straight scale sells in enough quantity to warrant a multiscale. And I'm guessing that's not going to happen. :sadface: Unless there are a lot of lurkers buying them. 

Now you guys have me curious whether the lowest string will intonate, so I'm really going to have to check that out.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 13, 2014)

bro, do you even ERG?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZykVTpIFng

thia thing is gorgeous though....... i want badly


----------



## Galius (Sep 17, 2014)

So nobody has ordered and tried this yet??? Damn, I may have to just to be the guinea pig. Really surprised nobodu had being that they have the great return policy.


----------



## ferret (Sep 17, 2014)

Several orders but they were posted in the Dealer's thread.


----------



## Shammas (Sep 17, 2014)

Hooooly crap, I almost just bought one straight away.


----------



## Forrest_H (Sep 17, 2014)

Must... Not... Spend... Car.... Repair.... Fund....


----------



## guiurso (Sep 17, 2014)

Jesus Christ!
Gotta get me one of those!!


----------



## shanerct (Sep 17, 2014)

Just ordered mine. I'm excited and a bit nervous.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 17, 2014)

I want to wait until the HSC are in stock for it...but I'll prolly break and place my order by the weekend.
Been holding out for the Intrepid 10 2730 to popup in the sale section since Shawneropolis returned it.
I'll be extra sad if I order the acoustic and then see this available.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/275702-ngd-agile-intrepid-1027030-a.html

I KNOW someone(s) on here already has one (Renaissance 8), it would be nice to post some detailed pics of the final product we'll be receiving.


----------



## trem licking (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah, no hardshell case is kinda risky business


----------



## crg123 (Sep 18, 2014)

For those of you who haven't been jumping between here and the dealers thread in excitement. MORE good news.



> Email from Kurt (Rondo Newsletter):
> 
> "We have received lots of great new models and colors in this week, including the long awaited *8 string acoustic Renaissance model. A multi-scale model is also due in soon*."


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 18, 2014)

I am 100% buying the mulit scale when it comes out! I'm so stoked!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got mine. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...d-agile-renaissance-8-string.html#post4164642

And I actually think I'm liking the straight fret version better than what the multiscale would be.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 19, 2014)

Moved around enough gear to snag one as well... NGD inbound...


----------



## crg123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Just got mine. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...d-agile-renaissance-8-string.html#post4164642
> 
> And I actually think I'm liking the straight fret version better than what the multiscale would be.



Out of curiousity why do you say that? How does the high notes sound on an acoustic with that scale/ not too bright/tinny? If the fan's unnecessary that's a really interesting update. How are the stock gauges? 

I'm so happy this is a matte finish. I hate glossy acoustic necks.


----------



## Shammas (Sep 19, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Out of curiousity why do you say that? How does the high notes sound on an acoustic with that scale/ not too bright/tinny? If the fan's unnecessary that's a really interesting update. How are the stock gauges?
> 
> I'm so happy this is a matte finish. I hate glossy acoustic necks.


This may be irrelevant due to build quality but Tosin Abasi and Javier Reyes both own acoustic 8s with straight scales, and each has a video.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Out of curiousity why do you say that? How does the high notes sound on an acoustic with that scale/ not too bright/tinny? If the fan's unnecessary that's a really interesting update. How are the stock gauges?
> 
> I'm so happy this is a matte finish. I hate glossy acoustic necks.



Well, a lot of what I would play on an acoustic guitar needs traditional chording, and is down in the lower frets. I don't detect any shrillness or brittleness to the high strings, so I think that the straight fret is probably the way to go. I don't think the fanned frets would be bad, but I personally don't think its necessary. On an electric I tend to use thinner strings for bending and stuff, meaning that they sound pretty thin above 27". So far it's not the case here.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 23, 2014)

Are these sold out? I just tried to pull it up for a friend, and I couldn't find it on Rondo's (awful, awful) website.


----------



## Galius (Sep 23, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Are these sold out? I just tried to pull it up for a friend, and I couldn't find it on Rondo's (awful, awful) website.



Well it WAS listed under the "acoustic" section where it belongs....as every other instrument is on the "awful, awful" website 

Since it's not listed it means yes, it is sold out (for the time being at least).


----------



## n4t (Sep 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Well, a lot of what I would play on an acoustic guitar needs traditional chording, and is down in the lower frets. I don't detect any shrillness or brittleness to the high strings, so I think that the straight fret is probably the way to go. I don't think the fanned frets would be bad, but I personally don't think its necessary. On an electric I tend to use thinner strings for bending and stuff, meaning that they sound pretty thin above 27". So far it's not the case here.



I tried to make this point in the original thread and got allllll kinds of hate.

...but I agree. The fan would be nice if you wanted to tune up, but otherwise is unnecessary. The higher strings on mine sound GREAT at 27". 

Good to hear they're selling, I wonder how many and how fast they sold?


----------



## trem licking (Sep 23, 2014)

i hope they get more straight fret versions in... think i will end up buying both ibanez 8 classical and this one. i'm definitely more for straight fret than fanned


----------



## WestOfSeven (Sep 26, 2014)

Why no 7 string version?


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 26, 2014)

WestOfSeven said:


> Why no 7 string version?



Because it's already built in to the 8...


----------



## celticelk (Sep 26, 2014)

TheKindred said:


> Because it's already built in to the 8...



Ha ha. Do you tell people who want a good baritone six-string just to buy an Agile 9-string because it's the same scale length?


----------



## Altar (Sep 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Ha ha. Do you tell people who want a good baritone six-string just to buy an Agile 9-string because it's the same scale length?



yes


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Ha ha. Do you tell people who want a good baritone six-string just to buy an Agile 9-string because it's the same scale length?



Not at all. In this case though I could easily imagine the 7 string version would be almost identical, less a string, whereas you would certainly approach playing a 9 in a different way than a baritone 6.

Personally, if I was GASing for a 7 string version, this 8 would at still cover what I was looking for, plus one. I wouldn't have that same 'close enough' satisfaction with the 6-9, but rather feel like a different instrument all together.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 1, 2014)

FYI, the multiscale version is now available, for all you guys who were waiting on that. Check out the thread in the dealers section on here. Note that they only got 4 in, so act fast!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Oct 1, 2014)

sold out! ugh! I wanted one!!!!!


----------

